# Are aprons that important?



## dalejb (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm about to start my new job as a Commis Chef tomorrow and cutting to the chase I forgot to purchase an apron with my whites. 

Are the aprons that all important when working as a Commis in kitchen? 

Thank you


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

They help keep you cleaner.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@dalejb,

I personally think every part of the uniform is useful. If your jacket isn't fitted, the apron will bind any loose clothing that could catch fire.

It is also another layer of protection from hot grease or fire. and as chefedb says it helps reduce stains on your jackets.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Whereas I don't work as a commie, I never wear an apron either. I'm kinda built like _"Pooh Bear"_. An apron makes me look like a short _"Sergeant Schultz"_ in the kitchen.





  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Oct 6, 2014







.




  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Oct 6, 2014


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

Can depend on who and what you're working with.


----------



## slowcookersguy (Sep 5, 2014)

I think apron are very important if you want to keep yourself and your clothes clean!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

If you do your own laundry, they are very practical......


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Take your apron off, spill a sixth pan of olive oil on your pants, that's what I always say


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

I'd love to stay cooler without one, but some people I work with are slobs. I notice if I try to motivate some slow workers to move faster; they get much sloppier. You know the ones that think they're putting 'love' into the food, but the food's really freakin' cold and old by the time the customer gets it.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Being on the tall side, an apron keeps the bottom of my chef coat from dragging across the prep table when I reach for something or for that matter, the burners on the stove which could be even more disastrous!!!


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't wear one any more just a preference thing.

One of my peeves is cooks with dirty aprons. If your going to get it dirty, get 3 or 4 aprons and change often. Spills happen, not as common as one may think, but wiping hour hand or tables with an apron is unacceptable. Very unsanitary. 

From a safety standpoint yeah it provides a barrier from hot spills.

Starting out; wear one.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

So you're saying an apron shouldn't be used like a molcajete or cast iron pan to impart additional flavor?


----------



## jonnyboy369 (Jun 27, 2014)

I like wearing them, it just feels gross getting stuff on a white chef jacket and having to see it all day. Usually it gets more dirty doing heavy prep before service early in the day, then flip it over to the clean side later. Late in the night we all usually ditch our chef jackets for our own t-shirts anyway lol, and with an apron you still look somewhat uniformed..


----------



## workingduds (May 17, 2016)

We just launched our commercial-grade, yet stylish line of aprons. Check them out here.


----------



## michaelfoodie (Aug 26, 2015)

Personal preference! I like to wear one to keep my whites cleaner.


----------

